# Navionics Card



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

The Navionics/Lowrance rep that was at the Hawg fest last year said that the Lake Erie map was redone and would be out around December.He told me that the new card would show the sand bar,more rock piles,about the same depths etc.Since then we were going to get hime to speak at a NCA club meeting for us but when me and littleD checked on it he know longer works there.
Has anybody seen the new map card?I bought the NauticPath two years ago and just wanted to see if the new card he was talking about was that much better before shelling out more $$$. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

I just picked up a brand new Great Lakes Fish' n Chip from Navionics but I have yet to load it on my Eagle. It's supposed to be more fishing-focused than navigation-focused so we'll see. I'm optimistic it will show the reef contours and sandbar, etc.


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

Update on my new Navionics Great Lakes Fish 'n Chip. Although my Eagle didn't list this chip as an option to load, I tried each option until it displayed. When it did, I was happy with what I saw. I saw the bottom contours and reefs off Turtle. Using the map & sonar combination page I was able to do several drifts over a reef and put myself right back on my best drift line. So far so good, I was impressed. But I was starting from zero so can't say if it's better than another chip.


----------



## jigger69 (Jul 9, 2006)

I just ordered a platnum maps card and a michigan lakemaster card,the lakemaster card is only the western basin of erie,can't wait too get it and play with it on my 998SI,the smallies have no hidding spots now!!!!!!


----------



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

Since I asked I have heard that the new chip is up dated and looks great with new info for around the Islands but it is really not up dated for like Huron to Avon area yet,so I'll wait until it is up dated for my home area.If anybody heres any thing else please post.


----------



## jigger69 (Jul 9, 2006)

Is there anyway too copy your navionics card onto a regular SD card


----------



## Oldlogin (Oct 24, 2004)

Would appreciate anymore first hand experience with the New Erie Chip----


----------



## OhYeah (Apr 29, 2005)

A friend has been in touch with the Navionics guy - he was laid off ??
He said the NEW chip is done and is outstanding. He has one and is planning to do a show & tell on my friends boat. BUT - he wants to charge my friend $75 for his time. If anyone is interested in watching a first hand display and help with a donation - I will help set it up.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Where can you quickly buy the Navionics Fishnchip for Great Lakes? I need one for a Georgian Bay trip soon and Lake Erie west end mostly. I tried the premium east chip out in a store and was saddened by the lack of detail (no sandbar, very few contours around Lorain, and Georgian bay had pixel-ated detail when trying to zoom in on 2-3 mile long islands).

Is there a shop in the Cleveland area that stocks the Erie fishnchip????


----------



## OhYeah (Apr 29, 2005)

Ohiojmj: Did you find the fish'n'chip anywhere ?

Was recently at Cabelas, and when asked to see the Premium East chip they showed me the 2009 version because they did not have the 2010 version to display !?!
Went to Bass Pro and looked hard at the Premium 2010 version. I was impressed with the upgraded detail, especially the Sandbar. Much more detail and more contour lines than my friends Platinum '09 version. 

""Heard"" the new fish'n'chip is OUTSTANDING for Erie western basin, but I too can't find anyone who has one . 

GR


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Before my trip to Georgian Bay, I was able to see a demo of the 2010 premium chip and I was not impressed as the 30000 islands region of GB looked more like 12 pixelated islands and I don't recall seeing great detail on the sandbar near Lorain, but the clerks at the two stores near N Canton knew little about the settings.

I could not quickly locate a fish'n'chip anywhere around Akron/Cleveland. I managed to locate a Great Lakes Gold at a West Marine in Barrie Ontario. With no ability to demo, I took the chance and was pleased that it showed great detail in GB. It had 10 foot wide exposed rocks, navigating channels, etc! Navigating among the 1000's of islands was a breeze. The depth contours on the screen are so small that no middle aged man can read. I haven't checked the Gold card for Lake Erie and the sandbar yet.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

The new fish n chips does look sweet. here are some screen shots no erie but you'll get the jist of it. http://www.facebook.com/pages/Navionics/111050969965?v=photos&so=105

You don't need to be a facebook member (I'm not)


----------



## OhYeah (Apr 29, 2005)

jigger69 said:


> Is there anyway too copy your navionics card onto a regular SD card


Was told at BassPro if you try to copy the card, it has a quick erase feature. You will then have a blank original, with zero value as an upgrade trade-in.


----------

